

Remove notification icon from system tray on Mac Chrome - tommyd
http://wisercoder.com/disable-chrome-notification-icon-os-x/

======
tommyd
I can appreciate why Google would want to add this functionality, but adding a
new icon to the system tray (space in there can be quite a precious commodity
on a Mac) and providing no obvious way to hide it isn't cool, so I'm disabling
for now.

I'd much rather they integrated with the system-wide notifications, or if
that's not possible because they want to show "rich" notifications, then at
least provide a way to use them without taking up system tray space.

